# Evolução Barani



## Toby (8 Out 2022 às 20:35)

Ola,

Penso que sabem que eu modestamente testei materiais Barani.
Uma marca conhecida para amadores que procuram medições consistentes no Verão e no Inverno, com ou sem vento.
Eu próprio tenho uma estação Barani IoT (MeteoHelix-MeteoWind-MeteoRain). Com cálculos que estão estritamente de acordo com as normas da WMO. 
Exemplo: temperatura máxima e mínima durante o intervalo de 10' e uma média de várias dezenas de medições durante este intervalo.







Tenho dois abrigos MeteoShield da segunda geração. 
https://www.baranidesign.com/radiation-shields
https://www.baranidesign.com/faq-ar...mp-humidity-sensor-inside-the-meteoshield-pro

O primeiro é o meu ponto de referência equipado com um Ecowitt SHT35, um sensor que modifiquei para um tempo de resposta mais rápido.
Esta modificação não é adequada para climatologia mas para testes precisos.










A segunda é utilizada como abrigo para o desenvolvimento da minha sonda/filtro (SHT45-SHT85-SHT31 Davis VP2-SHT75 Davis VP2)

Chego agora à terceira geração do novo MeteoShield, que tenho vindo a testar há pouco mais de 2 meses.
Este visualmente do exterior, para alguém que não o conhece, não é diferente. 
No entanto, o interior recebeu um novo tratamento e desenho para eliminar os reflexos solares em cascata. 
Resumindo: o seu relógio reflecte um raio de luz solar sobre uma superfície reflectora e este reflecte o raio de luz. 
Esta melhoria é especialmente benéfica quando o sol está baixo (não confundir azimute com elevação).  











Amanhã publicarei algumas fotografias dos detalhes.






A segunda novidade é uma versão com ventilação forçada durante o dia, traz uma renovação do ar, motor a funcionar com uma radiação solar. O ganho é perceptível com ventos inferiores a 2 m/s. 
Dirá: em Portugal está sempre ventoso! Nem sempre, por exemplo:  


















Estou disponível para mais informações.

PS: Sou um testador como outros amadores italianos ou franco-italianos, não um vendedor!


----------



## Toby (9 Out 2022 às 10:55)

Os dados de ontem do frigorífico francês e do forno português. 
Antonio e eu estamos a trabalhar para chegar a acordo sobre as configurações/montagem.  
Tenha um bom domingo.


----------



## Toby (21 Out 2022 às 11:14)

Olá,

Para aqueles que estão interessados: 










Os detalhes com o cruzamento de dados:

https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/20102022_Antonio Barani A.pdf
https://filedn.com/lxtJY18lcdpH0L6MOjBnGBF/Toby Barani 20102022 A.pdf


----------



## Toby (23 Out 2022 às 08:58)

Olá,
Com pequenas modificações para uma melhor visibilidade, tenha um bom domingo.


----------



## Toby (24 Out 2022 às 06:40)

Olá,

Para aqueles que estão interessados, temos um exemplo típico de atraso de uma sonda. O atraso não provém do sensor mas do seu filtro.


----------



## Toby (15 Nov 2022 às 20:01)

*Boa noite,

Depois de algumas dificuldades, o projecto SHT45 está a dar os seus frutos.
Como lembrete, 10 SHT45s estarão em serviço, 5 em Toby em Portugal e 5 em Antonio no norte de França.
Serão montados em Barani Pro3, Comet F8004 a 190mm e Metspec Rad14.
Os outros serão montados de acordo com os nossos objectivos de comparação, é essencial poder comparar em dois locais diferentes com condições climáticas bastante diferentes.
A escolha dos outros abrigos adicionais será : Barani Pro Ventiled, MetSpec Rad02, ...
A escolha do SHT45 é bastante simples, em comparação com o SHT35 ganhamos precisão numa gama de temperaturas muito frequentes na Primavera e no Outono. 

SHT35





SHT45

















Ao analisar as características do SHT35/45, dois parâmetros são muito interessantes para os nossos propósitos:
1/ O tempo de resposta da medição da humidade relativa vai de 8seg. a 4seg.!
2/ A repetibilidade em RH e t° ganha um pouco. 
A repetibilidade declarada é igual a 3 vezes o desvio padrão (3σ) de vários valores de medição consecutivos em condições constantes, sobre a saída física do sensor.
O progresso do SHT45 abre um caminho adicional de investigação: a humidade absoluta.     
Como isto é calculado utilizando a fórmula recomendada pela OMM (graças a Barani pela informação), será possível ver se a condensação ocorre em certos contextos.
Escusado será dizer que é necessária uma montagem rigorosa para explorar esta SHT45.    
Montagem sem silicone, cola, suporte de latão, etc... 
Começámos com este apoio: 






A escolha foi ditada pelo seu comprimento (126mm), o seu filtro removível (para futuras investigações), e a sua câmara onde se encontra o SHT45 é isolada do resto sem cola, silicone.
Isto permite que o sensor seja montado a uma altura estritamente idêntica em todos os sensores.






Cada sensor é montado num tubo de PTFE para montagem normalizada na Barani/Comet/MetSpec. 
Como o tubo de PTFE não é um condutor térmico, nenhuma influência térmica externa é transmitida para a câmara de abrigo. 






A continuação em poucos dias com exemplos de conjuntos num Barani e Comet, bem como um sistema de caixa que alberga o transmissor e conectores externos para uma fácil intervenção, troca, manutenção sem ter de desmontar tudo.


*


----------



## Toby (13 Dez 2022 às 19:00)

Boa noite,

Após o protótipo da terceira versão do abrigo, é com uma certa satisfação pessoal que posso anunciar que Jan Barani me confiou um protótipo do som ventilado. 
Os meus estudos sobre sensores e filtros, o estudo aprofundado da humidade absoluta, a colaboração com o meu amigo franco-italiano Antonio com uma configuração idêntica (SHT35/SHT45/Barani/Comet F8004/Metspec Rad14-02) traz à luz as particularidades do nosso clima português, uma vez que adoptámos um processamento de dados idêntico. O nosso trabalho parece concludente. 
Muito curioso em ver como se comporta aqui em Portugal.
Algumas fotografias:


----------



## Toby (13 Dez 2022 às 19:03)




----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2022 às 05:27)

Bom dia,

Fiz os bi sensores para avaliar a evolução dos novos e, sobretudo, tornei o meu abrigo padrão mais fiável.


----------

